

Rate My Side/Weekend Project [abt.io] - spolu

Hi,<p>I just packaged a nifty tool we've been successfully using to help us pick a winner among a set of logos / designs / ideas / ...<p>http://abt.io/ is basically a "Facemash" for pretty much anything. You upload images or text, you share a link on your social networks, and your friends &#38; followers give you the answer you are looking for.<p>I'd love to get your feedback on the usefulness of this tool for startups &#38; projects. It's entirely free, and I hope it'll be useful to some of you!<p>PS: Somebody got that algo on the Harvard dorm window back in 03 ?<p>Cheers,<p>-stan
======
pkamb
The site would really be helped by a WYSIWYG editor. What you see is what you
get.

Basically, a new user creating an A/B test isn't going to understand the flow
and terminology of the site. The workflow is quite confusing really.

But a new test taker will understand how the site works immediately upon
seeing a pre-created test. A question and two pictures on the same page,
simple.

To bridge that gap, make the test creation process look like the final result.
Make it feel as if you're filling in the page with your info, rather than
uploading separate pieces of info. Something like:

<http://i.imgur.com/BzsNy.png>

------
stanp
Clickable link: <http://abt.io/>

Some more details: <http://abt.io/discover.html>

~~~
hrasm
Nitpick: Are you the OP? If so, why the different HN handles?

~~~
spolu
mismatch due to a "You're submitting too fast. Please slow down. Thanks."

Sorry for that.

------
amccloud
I was thinking of doing something similar to this. I'm partially glad you
didn't take the route I had in mind.

As for the facemash algo I think it was the ELO rating system. (when I watched
the social network I squealed inside cause I recognized it instantly)
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elo_rating_system>

~~~
spolu
Cool link! Thanks!!

------
prez
Simple, but looks like it could be very useful.

I noticed that images are loaded in their original size - causes the page to
"jump" when they're resized. Wouldn't it be better to resize them on the
server?

------
rhl
This is very cool, it would be hard to make it simpler. Gathering feedback in
a simple and efficient way is not an easy task.

Kudos for the reference to Facemash. Would you open source it ?

~~~
spolu
Thanks! It is based on some technical blocks that should be open sourced as
soon as they get a little more mature. Don't hesitate to have a look to
<http://abt.io/tech> for more info.

Cheers!

